# Cabbie runs a red light...



## BentMikey (21 Oct 2009)

I thought this one was pretty amusing. His guilt seems obvious as he jumps the red to get away from me. He ran again 2 miles further on in Peckham, LOL!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W7LMfwvoNs


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Oct 2009)

I don't blame him. <---(Posted before I watched the video)

I thought the second overtake was worse than the first,so what did you say to him?

I notice you blow the airzound when you get a close overtake...I had this the other day on the Bow flyover and the old brake lights came on,on the car.If he was thinking of fighting me on the Bow Flyover I was game although I think I just woke him up.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Oct 2009)

I just pointed out the camera and called him a stupid c@nt. TBH I should have pointed out the camera at the traffic lights, then he wouldn't have dared do it again. That'll teach me not to follow my own advice, and I only pointed this out last week no less.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Oct 2009)

That's what the second overtake was about.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Oct 2009)

Oh, I should have made it clear that when I pointed out the camera and called him a stupid c@nt, that was 2 miles further on in Peckham. All I said at the first traffic lights was "too close mate", and held up thumb and forefinger to show an inch of space.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Oct 2009)

Yeah, whenever I get a close overtake I hit the horn and make a pushing out to the right motion. It's for driver re-education - the bad overtaker learns although they might shout about it, and the following drivers usually learn too.

This is the first time in many hundreds of toots that the following driver ever came close than the first. They almost always go in the other lane IME.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Oct 2009)

Same here and interesting reaction on the Bow Flyover but that tithead was close when there was there was more space.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2009)

Your Maxx D scared him.....


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Oct 2009)

crikey, BM, you were really shifting it there. Agreed - he's a scaredycat!


----------



## Norm (21 Oct 2009)

I think showing the authorities (TfL do their licences, don't they?) that video, especially the RLJing, would have the cabbie discussing his career with the Met.


----------



## HaloJ (21 Oct 2009)

Cripes! First was close enough and I'd have said something as well. The second was just nasty. Each time I get a close call I wish I had a camera especially as it always seems to be cabs or bloody BMW drivers that swerve nastily at me. I reported a cabby the other day who did just the same and also then ran a light to get away presumeably before I could get his number and worse still he had a passenger.


----------



## Molecule Man (21 Oct 2009)

Are you sure he was running from you, rather than just blatantly jumping red lights, which is rare but not unheard of among cabbies? 

That second pass was obviously pure spite, the outer lane was completely empty!


----------



## downfader (21 Oct 2009)

BM old chap, what was the junction he ran red at perchance? (I'll understand if you want to keep your route quiet though) I might look it up on google maps.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Oct 2009)

Oh, no worries. It's a big main road, the A20 at the New Cross gyratory system.


----------



## jmaccyd (21 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> I think showing the authorities (TfL do their licences, don't they?) that video, especially the RLJing, would have the cabbie discussing his career with the Met.




I think you are confusing your lines of responsabilities a little. The licensing body is the Public Carriage Office (PCO) that used to be run by the Met police. Indeed, your cab driver's license is signed by whoever is the Deputy Commisioner of the Met is at the time. However, now the PCO reports to TFL, and therefore finally to Mayor Boris Johnson. 

As for RLJ in London I'm afraid I am just inclined to almost sigh and say 'so what?'


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Oct 2009)

Just show them the red light jumping...


----------



## Glow worm (21 Oct 2009)

What a twunt. He's probably just hacked off cos he's a stupid, fat, pig ignorant lard arse who spends his miserable, pointless life in a nasty ugly black box moaning about immigrants and listening to shite phone-ins. Apart from that, I can't see his problem.


----------



## jmaccyd (21 Oct 2009)

Glow worm said:


> What a twunt. He's probably just hacked off cos he's a stupid, fat, pig ignorant lard arse who spends his miserable, pointless life in a nasty ugly black box moaning about immigrants and listening to shite phone-ins. Apart from that, I can't see his problem.




Dear-oh-dear YOU do have some issues. As for decent phone ins they have been difficult to find over the years (groan.. John Gaunt), but James O'Brian on LBC is excellent (although he does use some big words some have a dictionary handy). Not fat, reasonably intelligent, God bless the imigrants they are all welcome in my book, and happy to have any job with four million decent people facing the dole as the bankers rake it in. Next..


----------



## davidg (21 Oct 2009)

because cabs never do this, and pointing it out to them will change something??


----------



## Norm (21 Oct 2009)

jmaccyd said:


> I think you are confusing your lines of responsabilities a little. The licensing body is the Public Carriage Office (PCO) that used to be run by the Met police. Indeed, your cab driver's license is signed by whoever is the Deputy Commisioner of the Met is at the time. However, now the PCO reports to TFL, and therefore finally to Mayor Boris Johnson. '


Thanks for the update, my knowledge of such things is obviously a few years old.


----------



## jmaccyd (21 Oct 2009)

Quite - the point is everyone does it. Set a video up at any junction and watch RLJ at almost every phase of the lights. The worst offenders in pure numbers are cyclists, to your average pedestrain and motorist cyclists, through their own behaviour, have almost lost the right to complain about it. The shame is all too often the victim of RLJ will be a cyclist


----------



## downfader (21 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Oh, no worries. It's a big main road, the A20 at the New Cross gyratory system.



Cheers for that, the video made me wonder about driver visibility from the side road (turns out its called Shardeloes Rd). I suppose it would only have taken a driver to gun it through the green off that junction and end up in the taxi's side. Or an early amber gamble as it changes to green 

As for can drivers in general.. I have to say I think some of the taxi drivers around here, if they're anything to go by, get a LOT of stick of people. A fair few get assaulted locally by fares. I can see how perhaps one or two might end up wishing to find someone else to be a victim for a change.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Oct 2009)

Glow worm said:


> What a twunt. He's probably just hacked off cos he's a stupid, fat, pig ignorant lard arse who spends his miserable, pointless life in a nasty ugly black box moaning about immigrants and listening to shite phone-ins. Apart from that, I can't see his problem.



Actually the last cab ride I had was quite entertaining and he wasn't a stupid, fat, pig ignorant lard arse.


----------



## davidg (21 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Never do what?I think that's a generalisation that's a bit harsh.



wasnt really generalising as such...
but (!)
just meant that if you commute in london and have never been overtaken closely by a cabbie, then you havent left your street yet!

plenty of cabbies are really good, but like any genre of traffic, you are going to get some melons...cabbies are a big percentage, therefore it happens a lot with cabbies....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2009)

Yeah, the second time he overtook you he pulled in too close to teach you a lesson - nice guy!


----------



## stowie (21 Oct 2009)

jmaccyd said:


> Quite - the point is everyone does it. Set a video up at any junction and watch RLJ at almost every phase of the lights. The worst offenders in pure numbers are cyclists, to your average pedestrain and motorist cyclists, through their own behaviour, have almost lost the right to complain about it. The shame is all too often the victim of RLJ will be a cyclist



Technically can pedestrians RLJ? Because they are the biggest group to cross the road on a red signal. Just because pedestrians cross on a red signal doesn't give cyclists the excuse to do it, and because some cyclists jump lights doesn't excuse black cabs doing it either.

The cab driver went way too close to the cyclist on the second overtake, and sailed through a major set of traffic lights in the face of multiple lanes of crossing traffic. Either he is using his cab to intimidate other road users or he isn't in control of the cab whilst driving. Either way he should be reported.

It surprises me because I don't tend to experience bad driving from black cabs - and they also tend to give me more room than the average car. Maybe I am lucky, or more likely, black cab drivers are generally considerate.


----------



## Norm (21 Oct 2009)

stowie said:


> It surprises me because I don't tend to experience bad driving from black cabs...


My thoughts too. 

I could be uncharitable and say that they are doing themselves out of money by going through a red, as they earn even when stationary. 

Then again, from the few cabbies (not London) who I do know, they don't do it because their licence means more to them than it would to most other people.


----------



## stowie (21 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> My thoughts too.
> 
> I could be uncharitable and say that they are doing themselves out of money by going through a red, as they earn even when stationary.
> 
> Then again, from the few cabbies (not London) who I do know, they don't do it because their licence means more to them than it would to most other people.



That and the fact that black cabbies rack up a very serious mileage in all conditions on London streets so they are more aware of cyclists and other roadusers. Also they tend to know where they are going - you rarely see a black cab dithering in the road whilst trying to read an A-Z upside-down.

I have to say that I have had them overtake me only to notice a fare a pull in sharply, but it never has been dangerous.

I don't understand the cabbie in the video. If you think of the A20 at that point and the fact that he shot the red light way after it had changed, the other lights may well have been green and he could have ploughed through a motorbike making a quick getaway from the lights. Just seems really reckless.


----------



## Glow worm (21 Oct 2009)

jmaccyd said:


> Dear-oh-dear YOU do have some issues.
> 
> 
> 
> O yes I do - I forgot to add he's probably hung like a ricicle.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Oct 2009)

Glow worm;961948][QUOTE=jmaccyd said:


> Dear-oh-dear YOU do have some issues.
> 
> 
> 
> O yes I do - I forgot to add he's probably hung like a ricicle.



Does that upset you?


----------



## buddha (21 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> ... All I said at the first traffic lights was "too close mate", *and held up thumb and forefinger to show an inch* of space.


Perhaps he assumed you were referring to the size of his manhood


----------



## Weegie (22 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I thought this one was pretty amusing...



Good grief, you're shifting on that thing. What speed are you doing around 1:10? The taxi driver probably sh*t himself when he saw you hammering towards him. Quite amusing


----------



## BentMikey (22 Oct 2009)

I seem to recall 32 or 33mph. It's not *that* impressive given this is a recumbent.

@buddha, yes I wonder if you're right?


----------



## Origamist (22 Oct 2009)

stowie said:


> That and the fact that black cabbies rack up a very serious mileage in all conditions on London streets so they are more aware of cyclists and other roadusers. Also they tend to know where they are going - you rarely see a black cab dithering in the road whilst trying to read an A-Z upside-down.



Generally true. However, black cabs come into close contact with many cyclists as they can use bus lanes. This can skew your perception as to the proportionate number of incidents. 

That said, it is in bus lanes in the rush hour where I find black cab driving standards to be at their lowest. I've complained to the PCO about this, suggesting guidance/best practice for HCs re: bus lane etiquette, but to no avail.


----------



## scouserinlondon (22 Oct 2009)

I'd report that to the police tbh


----------



## Origamist (22 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> I've complained to the PCO about this, suggesting guidance/best practice for HCs re: bus lane etiquette, but to no avail.




Looks like things might be changing: 

Mayor's questions

*Question No: 2687 / 2009*
Jenny Jones
Will you ask your new director of the Public Carriage Office to review the policy whereby members of the public are unable to make complaints against the behaviour and driving standards of black cab drivers unless they are either paying passengers, or have a criminal complaint which they take to the police?

*Answer from the Mayor:*

TfL’s Taxi and Private Hire Directorate always accepts complaints about the behaviour of taxi and private hire vehicle drivers from any member of the public, whether they are using the taxi or private hire vehicle or not. However it can sometimes be difficult to pursue complaints when there has been no breach of regulations or when it is a minor driving matter that it is not in the public interest for the police to prosecute. Nevertheless, a review of the complaints policy and how it is applied forms part of the general examination initiated by John Mason, the new Director for Taxi and Private Hire, of driver licensing services and is scheduled to be completed by the end of the year.


----------



## jmaccyd (22 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Looks like things might be changing:
> 
> Mayor's questions
> 
> ...



Quite - and the point that I have been banging on about for ages. The PCO now reports to TFL and then to the Mayor, you want changes I would suggest the directly electable head of the pile would be the place to go. After all he has been known to throw a leg over a bike


----------



## Origamist (23 Oct 2009)

jmaccyd said:


> Quite - and the point that I have been banging on about for ages. The PCO now reports to TFL and then to the Mayor, you want changes I would suggest the directly electable head of the pile would be the place to go. After all he has been known to throw a leg over a bike




The mayor's also been known to spend quite a lot of time and money in Hackney Carriages... 

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ns-taxi-bill-is-eight-times-more-than-kens.do 

If you address a complaint to Bozzer in the first instance, his PA just delegates it to an officer jnr in the relevant dept - usually someone adept at cutting and pasting TFL speak. You need to escalate a complaint if you're unsatisfied with the response, preferably at higher level and/or get FOI on their ass...


----------



## Origamist (23 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> That said, it is in bus lanes in the rush hour where I find black cab driving standards to be at their lowest. I've complained to the PCO about this, suggesting guidance/best practice for HCs re: bus lane etiquette, but to no avail.



Wow, I've just found this thanks to the CTC email today. 

It looks like my (and many others') campaigning efforts with the PCO and TFL were not falling on deaf ears. Look what is in this recently released action plan. I'm really pleased as it's a promising start.

*Cycle Safety Action Plan Action for safer cycling*
*October 2009 *

*"Moving forward, TfL intends to consult on the need for taxi and private hire drivers to demonstrate „additional skills‟. These skills will include „safer driving‟ – a component of which will be safety when driving near cyclists. "*

P.11
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/businessandpartners/cycle-safety-action-plan-draft.pdf

Hopefully, we'll see less of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsbCwe73Cb0 

Get well soon, Ben.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

I think they should turn a blind eye to the occasional cabbie jumping the red and shoot all cyclists who do it instead.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Can I be the occasional cyclist to jump the red light?


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

Ok.Just joshing I was in a silly mood last night.No booze though.

I remember posting that but probably not needed.

Does get a bit tiresome though,that's all I saw on the commute back tonight.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

LOL, yes I saw you were on the windup. Just remember that next time I wind you up. You gutter nutter doorzone rider, Hackers!!


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

That's me.


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> *"Moving forward, TfL intends to consult on the need for taxi and private hire drivers to demonstrate „additional skills‟. These skills will include „safer driving‟ – a component of which will be safety when driving near cyclists. "*



Why do they need 'additional skills' to drive near cyclists (and other vulnerable road users come to think of it), that should be a permenant prerequisite for driving anyway, shouldn't it?


----------



## downfader (24 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Why do they need 'additional skills' to drive near cyclists (and other vulnerable road users come to think of it), that should be a permenant prerequisite for driving anyway, shouldn't it?



Exactly, and that comment they made might lead people to feel that there is a culture of taxis being driven badly around cyclists.


----------



## addictfreak (24 Oct 2009)

I have just watched this clip and have to say that the first overtake didnt look close to me (maybe you had to be there). The second however was a clear cut up, possibly a response to the abuse he had received.


----------



## Origamist (24 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Why do they need 'additional skills' to drive near cyclists (and other vulnerable road users come to think of it), that should be a permenant prerequisite for driving anyway, shouldn't it?



Yes, it should, but sadly, it's not the case. Bus lanes can lead to conflict between cyclists and HCs and a lot of this aggro is due to a lack of mutual understanding. 

Bus lanes should not be an area of contestation and confrontation. Hopefully, this proposal will be pushed through by TFL.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

addictfreak said:


> I have just watched this clip and have to say that the first overtake didnt look close to me (maybe you had to be there). The second however was a clear cut up, possibly a response to the abuse he had received.



The first overtake was at around 2 feet, which is too close by most peoples' standards. What abuse are you referring to? All I said to him was "Too close, mate. Too close." Even if I had abused him, which I hadn't, that will still be no excuse, or are you suggesting otherwise?


----------



## Origamist (24 Oct 2009)

downfader said:


> Exactly, and that comment they made might lead people to feel that there is *a culture of taxis being driven badly around cyclists.*



There is - it's endemic in bus lanes. A sizeable number of HC drivers slalom through bus lanes with little consideration for pedestrians and cyclists, and to a lesser extent, PTWs.


----------



## addictfreak (24 Oct 2009)

No excuse at all, but certainly looked further than 2 feet. You posted the footage I you dont like the comments dont post it.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

addictfreak said:


> No excuse at all, but certainly looked further than 2 feet. You posted the footage I you dont like the comments dont post it.



Yes, that's a common thing with cameras. If you look at road features and compare distances, or if you watch lots of camera footage, you'll get better at estimating the passing distances. My mate suggested I do a calibration image to measure with, I'd better do that to make it easier for everyone.

What abuse was there, or are you going to retract that?


----------



## addictfreak (24 Oct 2009)

Certainly sounded like an f off to me when the second pass came!


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

addictfreak said:


> Certainly sounded like an f off to me when the second pass came!



And this relates to this?



addictfreak said:


> The second however was a clear cut up, possibly a response to the abuse he had received.



So where is the abuse "causing" the second overtake?


----------



## addictfreak (24 Oct 2009)

Last comment on this for me. It appeared to me that as the taxi was level, f off was heard then the taxi cut up the cyclist. No excuse whatsoever and I certainly wouldn't condone it


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

Well I'm pretty annoyed with your casual and careless dismissal, especially because it's so completely wrong. The second overtake was in progress, my reaction was a response to the driving as he was already next to me and had committed to the move. It's pretty obvious from the video given the narrow field of view.


----------



## downfader (24 Oct 2009)

addictfreak said:


> Last comment on this for me. It appeared to me that as the taxi was level, f off was heard then the taxi cut up the cyclist. No excuse whatsoever and I certainly wouldn't condone it



You appear to be reading things into this which didnt happen.  Its on video and its quite clear.

You also have to bear in mind the wide angle lens distortion that takes place with these cameras. My HQ2 has a similar angle of view as Mikey's cam and I uploaded some examples of how the distances distort as a gauge. What may seem to be distant can actually be quite close, and the camera will often miss out the angle of approach from the side.


----------



## addictfreak (24 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Well I'm pretty annoyed with your casual and careless dismissal, especially because it's so completely wrong. The second overtake was in progress, my reaction was a response to the driving as he was already next to me and had committed to the move. It's pretty obvious from the video given the narrow field of view.




Will it was nearly my last comment.

I have never dismissed the cut up, its clear for all to see. And i dont condone it as you seem to suggest.

What is funny however is the fact you know seem to accept the use of the f word, dispite an initial denial.

I often interact with careless or inconsiderate drivers, when I do i make sure im ready for there response.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

There was never a denial - you're twisting my words, and being dishonest, all to avoid retracting your wrong comments.

You said I gave abuse, which caused the cabby to make that overtake. You lied - there was no abuse until after the second overtake. Apology accepted.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Christ, you sound like a bigger **** than you are on the road.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Christ, you sound like a bigger **** than you are on the road.



Why would you say that? I'm not the one telling porkies and making someone else look bad by twisting their words.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Well it seems you are telling porkies as I'm sure I can hear you swearing on that video That aside, you are a very aggressive cyclist.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

Hasn't every cyclist done this though?


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Well it seems you are telling porkies as I'm sure I can hear you swearing on that video That aside, you are a very aggressive cyclist.



The point is, the swearing comes *after* the second overtake, and addict blamed me for that and suggested it caused the second aggressive overtake. When shown to be wrong, he then went on to twist words and lie to try to maintain his point, instead of doing the honest thing and admitting the mistake. No surprise that I'm offended by his blaming me when I'm the victim, and not the instigator as he suggested.

Same goes for your aggressive comment really - I'm neither the instigator nor the aggressor. Not only that, but my reactions are generally rather more restrained than many we read about on here with the sort of red mist, hitting cars, and other misbehaviour. I'm certainly not perfect, either.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Me think you protest too much...but if a car passes me too quickly I just let it go, so many do it, it has no effect on me whatsoever. Same goes for when they nearly hit a car the other side of the road because they are impaitent, it doesn't shock me anymore.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Regarding you not being the instigator, it seems you feel that as a justification to abuse them.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Me think you protest too much...but if a car passes me too quickly I just let it go, so many do it, it has no effect on me whatsoever. Same goes for when they nearly hit a car the other side of the road because they are impaitent, it doesn't shock me anymore.




I find it hard sometimes and I don't always let it go if the driving is appaling.
I had a go at a cabbie at London Bridge a few months ago because he was driving while using a mobile phone and he was too close to my rear wheel and for some reason he took offence even though he was endangering me and I was not endangering him.Things like that get on my tits.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

I see where you are coming from but ask yourself this, what will getting angry achieve? Just smile to yourself knowing the driver is a fool.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> I see where you are coming from but ask yourself this, what will getting angry achieve? Just smile to yourself knowing the driver is a fool.




That's just the easy way out though isn't it?


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

Why should I be bullied? I don't think my reaction was either aggressive or abusive, but I'm not going to stand down either. I do the whole video and email companies thing not for me, but for all the other cyclists the driver will come across in future. IMO it's a very successful tactic.

The beep and pushing out with the arm after a close overtake has a noticeable teaching effect on drivers. That's what I did when the Merc driver passed me too close right at the start of the video. It teaches not on the driver who made the mistake, but usually everyone else who sees the incident as well. In the first six months of moving to our new place, it made a huge difference in the number of close overtakes.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

What's wrong with the easy way? Are you saying you want to cause yourself to get angry just to feel satisfied? that's a odd way to go through life.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> What's wrong with the easy way? Are you saying you want to cause yourself to get angry just to feel satisfied? that's a odd way to go through life.




Not really but sometimes im fired up...possibly I may be knackered on a 4am commute or I could have finished a long shift then I get some absolute moron who cannot concentrate or doesn't care anyway,plus the fact some of them use their vehicles to bully or in an agressive way.Technically that bus driver drove like a tit (and too fast)...perhaps he was at the end of his shift.Perhaps I have grown up a bit though as generally I have a go rarely now unless it is really bad.I knew what mr 23 was going to do tonight as I have seen it so many times before at pinch points but as I have already said...what about an unexperienced cyclist being bullied there by a big red bus?

Sometimes you have to stand up and cannot always let it go.

You said I haven't the bottle to cycle in primary but I have the bottle to have a go when some moron drives like a tit.

*Why should I be bullied? I don't think my reaction was either aggressive or abusive, but I'm not going to stand down either.*

Ditto,just because you are in a metal box,doesn't make you god.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Well it seems you don't have the bottle to be honest with you, keep trying it when you have a clear road behind you and you will build your confidence. If you want to have a go at drivers do but remember who is in the metal box, there are people out there with licences who shouldn't have them


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Aggression only breeds aggression, where will it all end? in more deaths probably.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

No.I probably have much more cycling experience than you and a few on this board so I will ride in a way I am happy with and I won't be told on here how to cycle.

I don't tell other people how to cycle on here I don't believe in it.

Of course I would offer my advice but if they want to ride primary or don't want to ride primary then they should do what they are happy with.

.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Oct 2009)

I guess you weren't around when Hackers posted his videos. He's actually a v. experienced and rather fast cyclist. He might not ride exactly like I would want to [1], but I respect his ability and road sense. Your advice to him thus amuses me. 

[1] I don't ride as well as I would like to either.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> No.I probably have much more cycling experience than you and a few on this board so I will ride in a way I am happy with and I won't be told on here how to cycle.
> 
> I don't tell other people how to cycle on here I don't believe in it.
> 
> .



You probably don't, i've always been cycling since I was 5 (obviously not always on the roads!) I'm not telling you how to cycle, you can cycle how you want but I'm sure I will enjoy my cycling more ignoring the idiots.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I guess you weren't around when Hackers posted his videos. He's actually a v. experienced and rather fast cyclist. He might not ride exactly like I would want to [1], but I respect his ability and road sense. Your advice to him thus amuses me.
> 
> [1] I don't ride as well as I would like to either.



Thanks mikey.

I know people don't agree with how I ride but it's rare I see much difference to my gutter hugging  but if things were really bad I would change it or ask advice.I look on it as defensive cycling....Most of my cycling is defensive cycling but it doesn't mean I don't use primary some of the time.

Yes could have used it at St Paul's tonight but I thought what is the fkin point just let the blasted bus through.

*and rather fast cyclist.*

I was faster then,im not so fast now but I would have loved to post that bus thingy tonight if I had been taping it.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

I'm banging my head against a brick wall with you two, cycle how you want, it's your funeral at the end of the day.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> I'm banging my head against a brick wall with you two, cycle how you want, it's your funeral at the end of the day.




*Cycle commuting since 1981.*


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

Oh god, if this going to turn into some cock measuring contest then you need to get a life.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

Not quite just the fact im being told how to ride when you actually know nothing about me.

So now I need to get a life.
Im too scared to ride in primary.Nice generalisations.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

I've said do what you like, if you are too touchy to take a bit of advice from a fellow cyclist then it's your funeral, good day.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

I didn't ask for advice.Not from you anyway.If I asked for advice it would be from BM as I have known him for a few years.


----------



## lit (24 Oct 2009)

well if you can't take any, then more fool you, good day to you.


----------



## hackbike 666 (24 Oct 2009)

So now im a:

Fool
I need to get a life.
Im too scared to ride in Primary.

Any more?


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

oh god you just can't resist it can you? I'm really bored of your tedious behaviour, good day.


----------



## hackbike 666 (25 Oct 2009)

Goodnight.


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

Goodnight.


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Oct 2009)

10 pages discussing what? A non-incident! How did the taxi driver jumping a red light affect the OP? It never. From the youtube clip - "The most amusing thing about this was how the driver ran scared from me" What utter drivel. The OP must think he's a legend in his own lunchtime but really he ia a 'Chav on a bike' who shows that he has no road manners and does not know how to interact with other road users.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Oct 2009)

Ahh, the Hippo is up to his usual tricks. Undertake any coaches again lately?


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

You don't take criticism well do you?


----------



## purplepolly (25 Oct 2009)

Troll, surely not, Lit's first post in this thread was a very useful and constructive comment on the subject.



lit said:


> Christ, you sound like a bigger **** than you are on the road.


----------



## addictfreak (25 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> The first overtake was at around 2 feet, which is too close by most peoples' standards. *What abuse are you referring to?* All I said to him was "Too close, mate. Too close." *Even if I had abused him, which I hadn't,* that will still be no excuse, or are you suggesting otherwise?





Sounds very much like a denial to me!


----------



## addictfreak (25 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I* just pointed out the camera and called him a stupid c@nt. *TBH I should have pointed out the camera at the traffic lights, then he wouldn't have dared do it again. That'll teach me not to follow my own advice, and I only pointed this out last week no less.




Exhibit 'A' I rest my case.


----------



## Origamist (25 Oct 2009)

addictfreak said:


> I have just watched this clip and have to say that the first overtake didnt look close to me (maybe you had to be there). *The second however was a clear cut up, possibly a response to the abuse he had received*.





addictfreak said:


> Exhibit 'A' I rest my case.



There was no abuse after the first overtake. BM swore at the cabbie on the second, closer pass. He has not denied this. You suggested the second overtake was possibly a result of abuse he had received after the first overtake - there was no abuse at this juncture.


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Hippo is a known troll on these forums..


*Mr* Hippo is a well known and much respected cyclist who, in 50 years of cycling, has forgotten more than you will ever know.
You 'chavs on bikes' complain about everything when, in reality, it's more likely to be your fault! Learn to read the road and traffic patterns; if you have to adjust your speed and positioning then do so. Why waste time & energy screaming at motorists and spoiling your ride? 
I travel on some of Bangkok's busiest and fastest roads, traffic passes me at motorway speed sometimes very close but do you hear me complaining about it? 
A few weeks ago on SeriThai Road (a very busy road from the northern suburbs), I was doing aboit 30kph when a motorcycle overtook me and cut across me; his rear footpeg caught my front wheel. I wobbled for a bit then brought the bike under control. What should I have done? Chased after him and had a word with him? Report him to the police? Start a thread on here about a close overtake and attempted murder? 
Why don't you do what I do and just enjoy the cycling?


----------



## hackbike 666 (25 Oct 2009)

Yes I've seen the driving and cycled in Thailand.Some of the driving is total looney.In my time there I never witnessed any tit for tat driving.IE that cyclist pissed me off so I will close pass him.Most of the time I felt safe out there.


----------



## downfader (25 Oct 2009)

Ahh the trolls are out in force. Be careful on those bridges people, you might run over their fingers.


----------



## hackbike 666 (25 Oct 2009)

Yeah that's why I stopped bothering.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Oct 2009)

There were a few knob jockeys on here last night,did they escape from somehwere?


----------



## Panter (25 Oct 2009)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> There were a few knob jockeys on here last night,did they escape from somehwere?



Must be the wet weather, it's getting damp under those bridges


----------



## downfader (25 Oct 2009)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> There were a few knob jockeys on here last night,did they escape from somehwere?



I'll tell you whats wrong with that statement - 


it implies they've been getting some!


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

User3143 said:


> Hippo is a known troll on these forums. Looking ay your inane comments on helmet wearers the same could be said for you as well.



Another one who can't see through the bullshit.


----------



## purplepolly (25 Oct 2009)

round and round and round and round and round and round and round


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

Well they do say fools never learn and it seems quite true of some on here.



> What bullshit is this?



Read mine or HJ's posts then you won't need to ask the question, getting very tedious repeating myself.


----------



## purplepolly (25 Oct 2009)

round and round and round and round and round and round and round


----------



## hackbike 666 (25 Oct 2009)

purplepolly said:


> round and round and round and round and round and round and round



Aye and I will only respond to....

Boarders over 1000 posts or boarders I know on here.

Panic button at ready.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> What's wrong with the easy way? Are you saying you want to cause yourself to get angry just to feel satisfied? that's a odd way to go through life.


he's not saying that at all. He's saying that certain actions are unnacceptable. And, in this instance he's right. 

The really interesting thing about this video is that the cab driver, having used almost two tonnes of metal and plastic to try and intimidate BM then realises that his 'victim' is coming up behind him and runs a red light in a blue funk. Which chimes with my experience of cab drivers. A proportion of them will cut up my wife, whereas they leave me alone. Why? Because they are cowards. What they sometimes don't figure on is getting chased down by a man when they've cut up the woman riding behind him. Cue fear...........


----------



## hackbike 666 (25 Oct 2009)

There is a lot of that out there dell just because you are on a bike they think you are an easy target as well.


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> he's not saying that at all. He's saying that certain actions are unnacceptable. And, in this instance he's right.
> 
> The really interesting thing about this video is that the cab driver, having used almost two tonnes of metal and plastic to try and intimidate BM then realises that his 'victim' is coming up behind him and runs a red light in a blue funk. Which chimes with my experience of cab drivers. A proportion of them will cut up my wife, whereas they leave me alone. Why? Because they are cowards. What they sometimes don't figure on is getting chased down by a man when they've cut up the woman riding behind him. Cue fear...........



Is it REALLY worth it? let them be cowards.


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

I have tried to have a civil conversation with some but there are people out there with a irrational hatred of bikes plus most are unwilling to pull over since they are so caught up with where they have to go.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Oct 2009)

Yes that is true and with what lee said,we don't want to beat these people to a pulp but just try to make them realise that their driving is a little dangerous sometimes.


----------



## downfader (25 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Another one who can't see through the bullshit.



Well dont crap everywhere and he might be able to see


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Oct 2009)

hehehe.


----------



## downfader (25 Oct 2009)

So when Lit gets hit by a car pulling into the kerb and the driver gets out and says "why didnt you SAY SOMETHING!"

Works both ways


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Oct 2009)

He wouldn't say that,he'd say SMIDSY.


----------



## lit (25 Oct 2009)

downfader said:


> Well dont crap everywhere and he might be able to see



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Speak for yourself.




Kapooooooooooow,Scathing comeback.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> There was no abuse after the first overtake. BM swore at the cabbie on the second, closer pass. He has not denied this. You suggested the second overtake was possibly a result of abuse he had received after the first overtake - there was no abuse at this juncture.




Thanks Origamist. Still telling porkies, addictfreak? MTFU and admit you were wrong.


----------



## lit (26 Oct 2009)

I think you are the one who needs to admit you are wrong BM


----------



## Norm (26 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> I think you are the one who needs to admit you are wrong BM


Kapooooooooooow,Scathing comeback x2.

How can anyone hope to deal with such erudite verbal jousting.

I think I need a new avatar.


----------



## addictfreak (26 Oct 2009)

addictfreak said:


> Certainly sounded like an f off to me when the second pass came!




Read the above again, it clearly says on the second pass. Which is even agreed by Origamist! The second pass was indeed closer, and the reaction I was referring to was the fact he (cabbie) seemed to cut in after the pass and brake in front of BM. Totally wrong and dangerous, on the cabbies part.
Anyway lets drop it there, what started as a bit of a debate and difference of opinion seems to have been hijacked by the loons.

Originally Posted by *Origamist* 

 
_There was no abuse after the first overtake. BM swore at the cabbie on the second, closer pass. He has not denied this. You suggested the second overtake was possibly a result of abuse he had received after the first overtake - there was no abuse at this juncture._


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Is it REALLY worth it? let them be cowards.


right - when the person you're riding with is put at risk, and put at risk because she is a woman, you're going to just doff your cap..........

answer me this. Do you ride a bike?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Oct 2009)

addictfreak said:


> blah-blah-blah


give up


----------



## lit (26 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> right - when the person you're riding with is put at risk, and put at risk because she is a woman, you're going to just doff your cap..........
> 
> answer me this. Do you ride a bike?



Are you trying to put words in my mouth?

Yes I do ride a bike.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Are you trying to put words in my mouth?
> 
> Yes I do ride a bike.


often?


----------



## lit (26 Oct 2009)

Every day, why are you fussed?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Every day, why are you fussed?


just checking........


----------



## lit (26 Oct 2009)

Checking? weird fellow.


----------



## downfader (26 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> just checking........


He's a troll... if he rides anything its inflatable!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Oct 2009)

downfader said:


> He's a troll... if he rides anything its inflatable!


 Fair made me laugh, that.


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 Oct 2009)

downfader said:


> He's a troll... if he rides anything its inflatable!




heh.


----------



## HobbesChoice (27 Oct 2009)

I'm baffled. The video that BentMikey put up had no aggression in it at all from that first overtake. Anyone who believes "too close mate, too close" qualifies as being overly aggressive is clearly insane! Or has BentMikey added an uncensored attack video that I've missed? Saying "F Off" while being so closely overtaken sounded like just a reaction and even if he'd looked around at the cab and said it while sticking up his middle finger it doesn't make it ok for the cab driver to get so close.

As for the comments that say "do nothing mate, let them treat you however they want to" then every time you get treated on the road with respect while riding your bike you need to say a quiet thank you to all the cyclists who point out when a car is too close in a non-aggressive way (by saying something like ... I don't know ... maybe "too close mate, too close")

Some non cycling drivers possibly don't realise they need to give way at pinch points etc as maybe that didn't stick in their mind after they passed their driving test, so having a decent cyclist give them a sign that they felt a bit threatened by the overtake is a good thing. Otherwise they'll just think they did the right thing and carry on doing it. Those drivers that pass too close to prove or point or just to be an idiot may think twice if they know they'll be spoken to about it!

So, thank you BentMikey for your assertive cycling.

But those too idle to do anything need to realise it's the likes of BentMikey etc that make the roads easier for people like you to be able to enjoy your ride. If we all had the attitude of "treat me however you like, I'll pretend I haven't noticed" then it would actually be all our funerals.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

*blushes* Why thank you!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Oct 2009)

Pass the warm glowing feeling on, BM... I try to do my bit too...


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

downfader said:


> He's a troll... if he rides anything its inflatable!



You're more than welcome to come for a bike ride with me little man.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Pass the warm glowing feeling on, BM... I try to do my bit too...



Of course! The more of us there are the better, IMO. I like our little youtube ring of friends. 

LOL @ Lit. I reckon that little dig scored nicely.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

dig? it just seems a little clique on here have a problem respecting someone else opinion because they don't agree with it, quite sad really.


----------



## downfader (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> dig? it just seems a little clique on here have a problem respecting someone else opinion because they don't agree with it, quite sad really.



Perhaps the very reason they dont agree with you is that you are wrong? Or are deliberately stirring up trouble. 

As for the little man comment, LMAO! I think there are a few more qualified/experienced on here I would rather to ride with tbh. Or were you feeling lonely? 

(I'm gonna have to stop, I have work to do )


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

> Perhaps the very reason they dont agree with you is that you are wrong? Or are deliberately stirring up trouble



Do you really think having a opinion is wrong?


----------



## schlafsack (27 Oct 2009)

Some people have the opinion that the world is flat.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Missing the context there.


----------



## jmaccyd (27 Oct 2009)

'I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it'.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Someone has some brains around here.


----------



## Dan B (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> dig? it just seems a little clique on here have a problem respecting someone else opinion because they don't agree with it, quite sad really.


.. you mean like the guy earlier in the thread who came out with


lit said:


> Christ, you sound like a bigger **** than you are on the road.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

I'm telling it like it is, BentMikey seems to look for trouble.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> I'm telling it like it is, BentMikey seems to look for trouble.



LOL, that's pretty standard speak for stupid motons who don't like the idea of being filmed. Are you a moton?


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

jmaccyd said:


> 'I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it'.



Jmac knows my very positive general opinion of cabbies. Cabbies like the one in this video are thankfully extremely rare.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

BentMikey said:


> LOL, that's pretty standard speak for stupid motons who don't like the idea of being filmed. Are you a moton?



lol bless, you have little sayings.

I don't believe for silly stereotyping of people so good luck with that one.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

Whereas I believe in judging people based on their behaviour. Seem to have you spot on.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Well judging from the way you behave like a **** on the road I have you spot on, you just don't have the capacity to understand when people aren't being wholly serious anymore.


----------



## Norm (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> I don't believe for silly stereotyping of people so good luck with that one.


Would that be the same person who, just this morning, wrote...



lit said:


> Roadies in looking for one upmanship again.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Would that be the same person who, just this morning, wrote...



I think you have failed to recognise a personal belief of mine, I take people at face value and don't pre-judge them

next?


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Oct 2009)

Wind up poster,it's obvious.Waste of time replying to as well.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Wind up poster,it's obvious.Waste of time replying to as well.



I was actually trying to help you with your road positioning the other night but you wern't prepared to listen and just stuck your fingers in the ears.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

LOL! How old are you Lit?


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

What does my age have to do with anything? I could ask you the same but I think I understand what your mental age is.

You're a very cynical person it seems.


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> I was actually trying to help you with your road positioning the other night but you wern't prepared to listen and just stuck your fingers in the ears.



Why?

It's none of your business.

BTW I didn't ask either.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

I never said it was, it's in my nature to offer advice where I can so if i'm guilty of that then so be it.


----------



## Norm (27 Oct 2009)

Anyone seen the forecast for the weekend?


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Oct 2009)

Yeah there is a pain in the ar5e on the horizon.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> What does my age have to do with anything? I could ask you the same but I think I understand what your mental age is.
> 
> You're a very cynical person it seems.




Are you saying I'm old? That's you struck off my Christmas card list that is.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Yeah there is a pain in the ar5e on the horizon.



You've been here long enough already.


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> You've been here long enough already.




.........and you are the pain in the ar5e.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

I beg to differ that offering a controversial but possibly correct opinion should be a "pain in the arse" as you so elequently put it.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2009)

control 'I'


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Are you back again? I was wondering where you got too.


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Oct 2009)

Where did you get to Dell?


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Up your arse?


----------



## Norm (27 Oct 2009)

And you wonder why people question your age!


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Irony isn't your strong point is it?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Oct 2009)

lit said:


> Irony isn't your strong point is it?


Much like rational, thoughtful, coherent and lucid argument aren't yours, eh?


----------



## Norm (27 Oct 2009)

Oo, the sharp wit, it's like a barb through my heart.

Can I suggest that language isn't one of your strong points. In fact, I was wondering, briefly, what your strong point might be, until I checked my giveaphuk pocket and found it to be as vacuous as... make your own punch-line to that one...


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Much like rational, thoughtful, coherent and lucid argument aren't yours, eh?



Only when dealt with helmet "nazi" types, sometimes you have to stoop to their level.

I don't like it but someone has got to do it.


----------



## lit (27 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Oo, the sharp wit, it's like a barb through my heart.
> 
> Can I suggest that language isn't one of your strong points. In fact, I was wondering, briefly, what your strong point might be, until I checked my giveaphuk pocket and found it to be as vacuous as... make your own punch-line to that one...



Well you obviously "giveaphuk" enough to comment.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Oct 2009)

LMAO! This is the funniest topic I've seen for a while.


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 Oct 2009)

Don't encourage him.


----------



## lit (28 Oct 2009)

Don't encourage you, you mean.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Where did you get to Dell?


http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=47031


----------



## BentMikey (29 Oct 2009)

Oooh, *winces*. And then a small snigger...


----------



## hodsgod (29 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I think they should turn a blind eye to the occasional cabbie jumping the red and shoot all cyclists who do it instead.



That's a really good point, I honestly think riding standards are worse than driving standards in London. 

I would make everyone take a test.


----------



## HobbesChoice (30 Oct 2009)

hodsgod said:


> That's a really good point, I honestly think riding standards are worse than driving standards in London.
> 
> I would make everyone take a test.



Hi Hodsgod. I'm just curious on how you'd enforce this test. I'm not being pedantic in any way it's just something that I wonder about when I see hoodies with no lights rlj'ing etc. How do you make the bad cyclists accountable without it negatively affecting the good ones?


----------



## hackbike 666 (30 Oct 2009)

3 cabbies yesterday near Cannon Street let me cross as I was coming up from St Pauls to get to the route which passes Cannon Street Station.One of the cabs was picking up a fare in the middle of three lanes but I wasn't too bothered.One of the cabbies even apologised...I take it,it was the one who was picking up the fare in the middle of the road.I was quite surprised at the apology and shouted "no problem".

Most of my commutes this week have been in a good mood apart from tonight in the early stages,but I managed to calm myself down.

Was very tired as my neighbour kept me up last night (through playing music till half too and banging around all night) and I ended up going to work 5 hours early.(3 am commute)

Return commute was almost 5pm.


----------

